# Munsters House [scratch build]



## MODELGUY

Well I've been pushing for PL to release this kit in an all new model,but I guess other choices were made,good ones at that.most of all the LOTG Snake scene.So I decided to build my own,and its just about finished,I 'd say it's HO scale. The two JL cars look great in front of it. I had the blueprints from the book "TV sets" to go by,a picture of the house,and a picture of the model that was out several years ago,and I must say,I think mine may have more detail than the kit that was out,in most areas anyway. I guess that's what a pic of the house itself can do,and the comparing of the two pics.And after tons of hours,I finally have my own, from Spot under the stairs ,to granpas dungeon,and it's all fully illuminated.Included is a garage for the cars,a large dead yard,stone fence,living room,etc. I don't know if this would have been a hot seller for PL.But I'm pleased. If I knew how to load pics on this site,I would. I can email one to anyone who's intrested.It's just about done,and when it is,I can email a pic,but for now ,I have some pics of the near complete model I can email. MODELGUY


----------



## modelman5

*Bring Them On*

Send Them Away My Friend :thumbsup: 


MM5 :wave:


----------



## LGFugate

*Munster's House Scratchbuild*

I, too would LOVE to see them!!!!!!!!!

[email protected]

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Goldleader

Hi,

Send some of your pics my way also, would like to see your completed Munsters house.
[email protected]:wave:


----------



## Dark Star

Hey, I'd love to see those pics! Send some my way please! Thanks...

[email protected]


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Yes I would like to see some pictures


----------



## Markdwilso

*Please by all means.*

I'd like to see them too. Please add my name to your email list.

[email protected]


----------



## VADER66

Yes!!! I would like to see them very much.
I have thought about doing that myself for a long time.
Thanks for the invite!


----------



## The Batman

I'm DYING to see your pics!
[email protected]


----------



## almostvirgin

ditto - [email protected]


----------



## Guest

Ooo!Ooo! Me too! I too have plans on the table for this one,but mine is doll house size so as to make it easier to find furniture,and fixtures. Have you guys heard about the 1:1 scale version in Texas,man,everything really is bigger down there,I guess.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Oh Yeah, here's my e-mail [email protected]. My email button here has the wrong one. How do you change it?


----------



## MODELGUY

*thanks!!!*

Whoahoooo!,I did'nt expect so many responses,and I just emailed about 10 pics to those who's email was listed,I think TONYMOE is going to post it,so thanks for the good response. Modelguy Pat


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood

Modelguy, I GOTTA see this! I've thought about it but did'nt know if I could do it well. Do you know about the REAL Munster house a couple's having built? Should be nearing completion by Halloween time. Please send me a pic. Tony Moe has a site? If so, what's the URL? Os


----------



## Guest

Here's the URL to an article about the couple that is building a replica of the Munsters' house (exterior and interior) in Waxahachie, Texas:

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/134406416_munsters17.html 

Talk about the ultimate modeling experience!

Gary P. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirt

TonyMoe's Site  

MODELGUY, I can load them to the net. LMK.

My best,
Dirt
www.munsterkoach.com


----------



## beckwith

i'd love to see your pics . 
hb


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

When are we going to see some more pictures?


----------



## VADER66

Yes, when...when...when...
just supply a link to where they are posted.
I've been looking Munsterskoach nothing...
TonyMoes nothing...


----------



## MODELGUY

*They're finally posted*

And they're at tonymoe's site,MODELGUY


----------



## MODELGUY

*Re: Munsters House [scratch build] pictures posted*



MODELGUY said:


> *Well I've been pushing for PL to release this kit in an all new model,but I guess other choices were made,good ones at that.most of all the LOTG Snake scene.So I decided to build my own,and its just about finished,I 'd say it's HO scale. The two JL cars look great in front of it. I had the blueprints from the book "TV sets" to go by,a picture of the house,and a picture of the model that was out several years ago,and I must say,I think mine may have more detail than the kit that was out,in most areas anyway. I guess that's what a pic of the house itself can do,and the comparing of the two pics.And after tons of hours,I finally have my own, from Spot under the stairs ,to granpas dungeon,and it's all fully illuminated.Included is a garage for the cars,a large dead yard,stone fence,living room,etc. I don't know if this would have been a hot seller for PL.But I'm pleased. If I knew how to load pics on this site,I would. I can email one to anyone who's intrested.It's just about done,and when it is,I can email a pic,but for now ,I have some pics of the near complete model I can email. MODELGUY *


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

SUPERB JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Could you email me the same pictures at [email protected]
thanks, DR. PRETORIOUS


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood

I went to Tony Moe's, looked there then at Modelman 5's site and I DON'T see any Munster House pics anywhere. Why? Os


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

I'll forward the pictures that were sent to me to you.


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood

Thanks Doc, I'll be lookin for 'em. Os


----------



## Osgood Wickerwood

BTW, webtv units prefer basic jpegs to other type pics as they work much better with webtv. Os


----------



## dice1

UP


----------



## Bradleyfett

Hey, I know I'm a little late here, but if you are still around, I'd love to see some pics myself! I build a Munster House roughly twice the size of yours about 10 years ago and I"d love to compare notes. My email addy is [email protected]

Mark


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Lets see pictures of your Munster House Bradley.


----------



## lonfan

"Oh Goodie, Goodie,Goodie!" - Herman Munster :tongue: 
[email protected]



Lonfan/John


----------



## Bradleyfett

I'll get some pics scanned ASAP- hopefully today- and post a link here.

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett

Here ya go! 

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mommydawn2000/lst?.dir=/Munster+house+model&.view=t

Keep in mind that the house is not 'dressed' as the Munsters place- it is as the house appeared in the 60's, 70's, and 80's on the Universal Backlot when it appreared in other productions.

The model is in 1/4 inch=1 foot scale.


Mark


----------



## AFILMDUDE

Bradleyfett, 

That link doesn't seem to be working. Could someone just post the pics on this thread?


----------



## Bradleyfett

Strange- I just clicked on the link from this thread and it worked. Here it is again just in case:

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mo...Munster+house+model&.dnm=munster4.jpg&.view=t

Mark


----------



## Bradleyfett

Try this (see attached):

The resolution is poor, so please try the link again too.

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mo...Munster+house+model&.dnm=munster4.jpg&.view=t

Mark


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

When I click on the link it says file inaccessable.


----------



## Bradleyfett

Ah- my bad. Try it now! ( I have the album marked 'private')

Mark


----------



## MangoMan

Wow, no way on earth I would have figgered that was a model. Very nice work!


----------



## Bradleyfett

MangoMan said:


> Wow, no way on earth I would have figgered that was a model. Very nice work!



That's why I took one with the can. These pictures have been in my portfolio for years and I have actually had people ask how I made the giant Pepsi can!

Mark


----------



## MODELGUY

*Wow*

Vey nice Bradley,I did'nt know there was a circular window on the bottom right,it was always covered by the tree,where did ya get the blueprints to know it's detail,and is there a back to it.?,excellent work!!


----------



## Bradleyfett

I had the blueprints from working at Universal Studios in the early 90s, but they matched the heavy modifications made for the movie 'The Burbs' in 1989. I filled in the old details with photos of the house from pre-1989. 

And no, there is no back to the house- never has been. 

Mark


----------



## AFILMDUDE

INCREDIBLE! :thumbsup: 

Is that really the paint scheme from the TV series? Seemed darker in black and white - and I don't remember the color from "Munster Go Home".


----------



## Bradleyfett

AFILMDUDE said:


> INCREDIBLE! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is that really the paint scheme from the TV series? Seemed darker in black and white - and I don't remember the color from "Munster Go Home".


As noted ealier, the house is not 'dressed' as the Munsters house. In the series, there was a weathered paintjob and some additional gothic elements added, not to mention a lot of moss-covered dead trees, an iron and stone gate and a crooked weathervane. I'm not sure of the color during the series as it was in b/w, but that was the primary color of the house when it was used in other tv shows/movies from the 40s through the 80s. It may have been that color in Munster Go Home, but more weathered? Anyone have a copy handy?

Mark


----------



## lonfan

Bradley, That's great man.I was reading that the House was also used as
Jessica's (Angela Lansbury) on "Murder She Wrote" Again INCREDIBLE JOB :thumbsup: 


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

SUPERB!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bradleyfett

lonfan said:


> Bradley, That's great man.I was reading that the House was also used as
> Jessica's (Angela Lansbury) on "Murder She Wrote" Again INCREDIBLE JOB :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> JOHN/LONFAN


Correct! As well as countless other shows. It is still used today, albeit in a nearly unrecognizable form. I just saw it yesterday in a commercial.

Mark


----------



## Pygar

Great job! I only wish I'd had as good luck with Universal when I went looking for blueprints of the Bates Motel. The archives were clueless...

The detail on that house is incredible... every time I look I see something new to marvel at!


----------



## Bradleyfett

Pygar said:


> Great job! I only wish I'd had as good luck with Universal when I went looking for blueprints of the Bates Motel. The archives were clueless...



Did you try contacting them through the website or by phone?

Mark


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Looks to me like that's a real house and he used forced perspective to make the soda can look huge


----------



## Bradleyfett

Mike Warshaw said:


> Looks to me like that's a real house and he used forced perspective to make the soda can look huge



Hehe... Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Pygar

Through the website. They swore they had no copy, and said if I ever did they would like one. Meanwhile the DVD of Psycho 2 said they used the original blueprints to make the (horrible) replica used in the sequels. I tried writing the set designer mentioned on the DVD, no answer. I suspect Universal uses trash cans for mailboxes. But at least Universal did send some form of reply. Just try getting De Laurentiis to acknowledge a letter!


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

Deleted at the request of Mike Warshaw


----------



## ChrisW

Steve's a tease! Steve's a tease!


----------



## j2man

Send me the pics too! [email protected]


----------



## beckwith

Steve , that's really cool looking . is it a project you're working on ?
can't wait to see it when it's done . 
hb


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

It's really too early to say, but someone passed that image my way.

Steve


----------



## beckwith

my imagination is now running wild . 
hb


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Steve, I really think you shouldn't release any of those shots or teases until you're ready to come to market with a real product. Once again, promises are being made by those eager to receive praise. I'm just going to sit here and hold my breath and turn blue until it actually happens. There.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson

???? I haven't promised anything! 

Teased yes! LOL

Cult


----------



## The Batman

Well, I'm glad I got to see the pic before it was taken down. It's coming along great! I hope this resin project goes through - there will be a lot of happy fans. Is it too much to hope for that it will also be affordable?

- GJS


----------



## Mike Warshaw

Hey! Didn'tcha see the smiley?

I didn't make that request, I swears I didn't.

I wannit back!


----------



## Mitchellmania

HEY, I WANNA SEE! SEND ME PICS
[email protected]


----------



## Bradleyfett

Hey Steve,

I'd like to see a picture too! I missed that whole thing!

Mark
[email protected]


----------



## beckwith

GeeJay ,
i think if it's a resin kit the price would run 100-150 . which means if i buy one at that price it's for sure PL will come out with a styrene version that glows in the dark for about 25 $ .
hb


----------



## The Batman

beckwith said:


> GeeJay ,
> i think if it's a resin kit the price would run 100-150 . which means if i buy one at that price it's for sure PL will come out with a styrene version that glows in the dark for about 25 $ .
> hb



I hear ya, HB!

- GJS :wave:


----------



## northjason

Can I get them there pics sent to me? [email protected]


----------



## Bradleyfett

Speaking of a Munster house kit, here is a question:

As a potential buyer of such a kit, would you like to see the rear of the housed completed or left unfinished like the actual exterior set?

Also, what scale would be preferred?:

HO scale (like the PL Psycho house)

Something larger?

Mark


----------



## Pygar

HO, and boxed in to make building an interior possible. I have the book "TV Sets" and would love to put it to use!


----------



## A Taylor

"TV Sets" is not even remotely accurate to any of the shows in the book... look at the Jupiter 2 interior layout, this guy never saw an episode of Lost in Space in his life.


----------



## Pygar

Well, he did better that I could have done, not really saying much there. The J2 is composed of unfamiliar elements... things like normal doors, fireplaces, etc. are going to be easier to be accurate about. And unlike the J2, most of those sets are not going to have real references pop up to be copied... some, like the Jetsons and Flintstones houses, simply have to be logical arrangements of things the producers themselves probably never blueprinted!

And as far as the other shows go, I have never sat in front of a TV with the book and tried to catch him out... but I'd say he got the basics right and the book would be a good basis to start from. He deserves credit for his work. In my attempts to shoehorn an interior into the Bates Mansion exterior, and my attempts to do the layout of the Alpha 7's interior, I learned just how hard his work must have been, and I guess that gives me an added level of respect for his work that I can understand a lot of people not having.


----------



## Bradleyfett

Hehe... Pygar stole my thunder- I was just composing a similar response when his popped up! Well here goes anyway...

I can't speak to the accurace of the J-2, but as for the rest of the book, Mark did a great job of mapping out the interiors from the various shows. You have to keep in mind that he was focused mostly on the INTERIORS seen in the shows, with secondary consideration given to the EXTERIOR sets. He attempted to make the insides work logically with what you saw on the 'outside' of the house. This is hard enough to do with a suburban house, much less a spacecraft that follows no rules of architecture.

As an example, the Cleaver's house floor plan actually has a large dead space between the kitchen and the where the outside wall should be. To fix this, Mark Bennett simply stretched the kitchen to meet the wall. While June would have certainly appreciated a bigger kitchen, it ends up making it one of the largest rooms in the house!

Speaking from my experience in set design on various movies and series, I too have perhaps a better appreication for what he did.

That being said, I still don't suggest anyone use this book for a reference in building the exterior of any of these houses.

Mark

Mark


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

*Hawthorne Munster House*

Got a notice the other day and the Munster will be delayed until Jan 2004


----------



## A Taylor

I'm not saying it wasn't a lot of work to do the book; I'm saying what good is it to do the work if you don't bother to research the subject first? I have the book because I got it on closeout at $3.99, but I would never use it as reference for trying to build an accurate model because the author didn't bother to compare his drawings to studio blueprints of the actual sets.
I've always thought this book was a bit of an oddity... who would buy it other than people like us who are so anal retentive about such things that the shoddy research negates the value of the work?
AT


----------



## Mark McGovern

Marc King brought an unfinshed 1/87 scale Munsters Home to the PL Contest. It was far enough along to see that it would be a great companion piece with the Addams Familty House and the _Psycho_ Bates Mansion. Dave Metzner was scrutinizing Marc's model pretty closely; maybe the seeds have been planted - ?

Mark McG.


----------



## Pygar

Where do you go to research these things? Think Perry Mason's office plans are still handy? The Beverly Hillbillies mansion has been gone for over a decade... good luck finding *those* blueprints... Seriously, if you know where such plans are to be had, please let me know where... I have been researching the Bates Motel and Mansion sets, and the Alpha Seven for years, and no luck. Universal sent me a sketch of the outside of the Mansion, no better than I could have done myself... and that's it. And I can't find an email for DeLaurentis' people. Not having the actual plans made his work harder, and contributed to inaccuracy, sure... but his love of the sets shines through, it was clearly a labor of love. Or a love of labor!

On the other hand... the original Enterprise was made by the same guy who did the Green Acres models... I wonder if the drawings for the Green Acres house *do* still exist?


----------



## origAurora buyer

"On the other hand... the original Enterprise was made by the same guy who did the Green Acres models... I wonder if the drawings for the Green Acres house *do* still exist?"

I thought, he, built the Pettycoat Junction's "Cannon Ball" train model and the Shady Rest Hotel, water tower, track & country side , and rail-side station set model?...only.

OAB


----------



## veedubb67

Ditto, ditto, ditto!! Please send them to me!

[email protected]


----------



## Pygar

OAB, you could be right. I was thinking of the opening shot of the credits, with the house with the show title painted on it. Looked like model work to me.


----------



## Dirt

For those of you that missed the picture, here's a slightly smaller version. You'll get the idea...








My best,
Dirt
www.munsterkoach.com


----------



## Bradleyfett

So if I understand correctly, the kit will be twice the size of my model (picture in your post)? That would make it 1/24 scale- in scale with the Coach and Dragula kits? If so, what will the price tag be on this thing?!

Mark


----------



## CaptCBoard

The reason the interiors for the Bates Mansion won't fit into the exterior is that the exterior was designed at 4/5 the size of what the house should have been. There are two reasons for this. First, while the size difference would not be noticeable to the casual viewer of the film, on a subconscious level the change in scale when one moves from the outside of the house to the inside would make the interior feel more ominous.

Second, from a cinematic standpoint, if the house had been built 1/1, it would have had to be farther away from the motel to fit the shots Hitchcock wanted to get. Keep in mind that when the film was made, the variety of lenses available was much less and production designers really had to pay attention to *exactly* how something was to appear on screen.

If anyone would like a copy of the actual blueprints for the exterior of the Bates Mansion, please contact me. I got mine from a friend who worked in the Universal Art Department back in 1990. She said the originals were drawn on tracing paper and were very delicate and I can tell from the way the copies came out that this is the case. This could explain why no one can get copies now, but they were available when Universal built the 'new' version of the house for one of the sequels.

And if anyone has any information on ANY Munster House kit coming out, please contact me. I couldn't make sense of the posts that are left in this thread (because of the editing...), but it sounds like someone is going to make a kit. And the guy who did that 1/48 scale version is a GOD!! That would make a great kit!

Scott
[email protected]


----------



## ckenyon1964

*Munster House Blueprint*

For a while I have been bothered by the horribly inaccurate blueprint of the Munster residence in Mark Bennet's book "TV Sets". I have always been an architect "wannabe" and decided after getting the Munsters DVD Season 1 box set that I would watch all of the episodes with a watchful eye towards the layout of the set. I designed my own blueprint (so far the first floor only) in an effort to start a balsa-wood model of the house to be as true to the set as possible. I am posting a jpg of the blueprint here to help anyone else who is looking to start a scratch-built model and I hope it is helpful. There are one or two areas of concern such as the door in the dining room that leads out to the service porch. In most episodes, it is obvious that the only doors into the kitchen are the one in the back of the main hallway and the one to the service porch. However, in some episodes, Lily and Marilyn are seen bringing food in from the dining room door in question. The only explanation is for them to be leaving the kitchen through the porch and into the dining room. Of course, there are also the questions of the "unknown" rooms on the other side of the house, for which I have taken liberties in size and shape. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Excellent job, look forward to more.


----------



## ckenyon1964

Thanks! Hope to have the second floor done in a week or two. It promises to be a much trickier puzzle than the first floor was.


----------



## ckenyon1964

Okay, so I had to do a little re-working of the first floor plans to accommodate the second floor. I have already replaced the old blueprint with the new one in my original posting on this site. I took as little license as possible and tried to stay as true to the layout of the set as I could. First, although the garage SEEMS to be a separate building from the rest of the house in outdoor camera shots, I placed it according to numerous episodes where someone is looking out the kitchen window by the sink and has a view of the garage / driveway. There is also a door / back porch in these shots which I have placed between the kitchen and garage. Second, although Grandpa doesn't seem to have a room in the show, he is seen a few times coming from the left upstairs hallway when preparing to go out with the family. So, now he has a room. A guest room has been used in various episodes, but always seems to be where Herman & Lily's room is, so I have placed it in the left hallway. Also, I'm not sure the others use a bathroom, but felt Marilyn should certainly need
to have one upstairs. It makes sense that Eddie's room would be near his parent's, although as far as I can tell, there has been nothing to show that as true. There was never any indication of where the suit of armor door led to, or where Eddie's fire-pole into the kitchen came from, so I tied the two together with a secret passage.
I think that's about it. If you see anything that should be adjusted or have any other suggestions, I welcome them. I hope these plans can be of some use to anyone else who is a big fan of the architecture of the Munster family's home. Again, the first floor blueprint is attached to my original posting, and the second floor blueprint is attached to this one. Chris


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

Excellent, are you going to do the dungeon?


----------



## ckenyon1964

Thanks. Yes, the dungeon is next on my list. Enjoy!


----------



## stuf123

Great job on the floor plans ckenyon1964. Can't wait to see the basement!


----------



## dr.robert

As popular as the Munsters were in the sixties,I'm really surprised Aurora did not issue a Munsters house to go along with the family diorama.Maby the family dio didn't go over to well,I think it was a cool kit.They also should have done a collins house from Dark Shadows,as popular as that show was,they would have sold millions!I think they let MPC beat them to the rights of the show,and look what they put out....A vampire van,and two cheesey figure kits of Barnabus & Quentin.Don't get me wrong,the idea of dark shadows figure kits is cool,but i heard they were known to not hold up to good over time,and were cheapo quality.


----------



## BatFanMan

I can't access it. It keeps "timing out." Any suggestions?

Fred


----------



## Matts

I'm new here and I just discovered this site. There are a few things that the plan is missing. At the end of the upstairs hall by Eddie's room there is a door. This could probably be a bathroom. And Grandpa's room is seen once, but I don't remember when. There is a cubbord at the end of the hall by Marilyn's room, so that side would have to be reworked. There is no window and no hall appearing to continue to the left. Eddie goes to hide in that cubbord, but Herman is waiting there to catch him. Herman somehow accesses it from a secret passage behind the armour. There is a closet to the right of Herman and Lily's bed. As for the downstairs, the only problem I see is the rear entry. In one episode, you see that door at the rear of the hall for a closet, where Eddie is looking for his shoes. The rear entry hall would also be in the way of the stairs. Because this would totally null the rear porch, I would move the garage over to near the service porch. Then there would be the separate garage that there seems to be. Ckenyon1964, I took your plan's and made the changes that I thought were necessary. I've attached what I've done.


----------



## the Dabbler

OH sure, He's just got in the door and criticize, criticize, criticize !!

:wave: Welcome aboard Matts !
Read a couple other new posts & they're about ready to close the door & shut off the lights ?? Hope you brought a flashlight !!

Dabbler


----------



## Matts

Thanks for the welcome. Sorry if I was too harsh. Ckenyon1964 did ask for suggestions. I too had been working on Munster plans, but years ago. These are very similar to my own.
One thing that doesn't really work is Herman and Lily's room where the balcony is. On the outside the balcony is halfway above the second floor, so how do they get there? There aren't any stairs inside the bedroom. That's a fault the set designers made. There's really not enough room inside for a staircase overthere.
Concerning the rooms upstairs, I think what I did was switch Eddie's room and the guest room. This would place the guest room on the same side as the master bedroom, and therefore the door you see would be on the same side as the master bedroom and Eddie's room would be near his firepole.


----------



## ckenyon1964

Well, Matts, I have to admit...I like your suggestions. Sometimes it just takes another pair of eyes, ya know? As I said in my first posting, I based all of this info strictly on Season 1 (I have not yet scoured through Season 2 for more floorplan info). But I was anxious to do the drawings and figured if anything needed to be changed, I would do it after reviewing the next season . You have apparently already seen Season 2, as I don't remember some of the visuals you described. Thanks for the help and the very welcomed suggestions. 

I too noticed the strange placement 2 1/2 stories up for the tower balcony, but also could not justify any way for it to fit the floorplan. Thanks for the help on Marilynn's side of the house. It was difficult to determine the exact floorplan on that side of the second story. My only reference was the episode where Herman waits in Marilynn's bed for her money-seeking boyfriend to show up. The door to her room in that shot is on the wall adjacent to her balcony, which just screws everything up. I agree with you somewhat about the placement of the garage, although I don't think there is any way to correctly place it based on the shots shown in several episodes. As I said, many shots show Lily or Marilynn looking out the window above the sink and being able to see the activity in the driveway, and the garage does appear to be a separate building. Perhaps the garage just needs to be pushed back more towards the right of the kitchen? The service porch works nicely as the porch seen in some episodes just next to the garage. Thanks for the addition of the door at the end of the upstairs hall. Actually, I just noticed the door recently in a still shot of the hallway on a Munsters website, so it needed to be there.

BTW, the only time I saw Grandpa's room was when he was packing his suitcase to move out of the house because he felt unappreciated.

Thanks again. I still have not yet finished the dungeon, but it is on it's way to completion.


----------



## Matts

I'm glad you liked my suggestions. Regarding Grandpa's room, I remember one episode when he was lying in bed and reading a book floating in the air. I think it was his room, though it could have just been in the dungeon, but I'm sure it was in his room. I found a picture of his room on a munsters website, maybe the same place where you found the pic of the hall. Do you think switching Eddie's room and the guest room is a good idea?

About looking out the window to the garage, it could just be something that won't work. Kind of like how on Bewitched, they look out the Master Bedroom window in the rear of the house to see the front yard. And the kitchen window in that house would also look right into the garage. Some things just don't work and that has to be taken into account when creating these types of plans, except in the rare case when a television house is real.


----------



## morbilia

*My Munster Mansion*

Hi everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

I made a scratch built version of the Munster Mansion out of paper (cardstock) and 3-M transparency film (windows, gate and fence iron work)

Here is a picture of it.


----------



## morbilia

*My Munster Mansion*

Hi everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

I made a scratch built version of the Munster Mansion out of paper (cardstock) and 3-M transparency film (windows, gate and fence iron work)

Here is a picture of it.

2nd attempt.


----------



## Mitchellmania

WOW! That;s amazing!


----------



## mcdougall

Fan-Freaking-Tastic:thumbsup:
I like everything about this :thumbsup:
The sky blows me away and your rendering of the house is incredible even have Herman and Lily standing on the front porch! Love it!
The Tree on the right...The old dead gnarled one...did you make that? Please more info and pictures....
BTW ...
Welcome to HobbyTalk ...you have been lurking long enough...
Denis


----------



## Tim Casey

That absolutely blew me away! I second the call for many. many more pictures (including a long shot so I can see the case it's in)!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Yes, what Denis and Tim said, and especially that dead tree on the right - how did you come by it?


----------

